# What is the wierdest things fellow cubers say to you in tournaments?



## cubekid57 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am just wondering what "famous cubers here from ohter fan cubers in tournaments.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 24, 2011)

Would this be a thread worth reviving? If not, ignore this. :/

All I think of at the moment is "I'm gonna go get me some KFC", thought that technically doesn't count.


----------



## Erik (Feb 24, 2011)

'Where are you from, Sweden right?' ...


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 24, 2011)

You mean they aren't all the same place? :O!


----------



## Edward (Feb 24, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> You mean they aren't all the same place? :O!


 
Where are you from? Arizona right?


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 24, 2011)

"Are you Emily?"


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 24, 2011)

"You're like, really fast!"

^^Thats what happens when you live in a state with like, 8 people sub-20


----------



## Faz (Feb 25, 2011)

Anything Tim Major says.


----------



## Escher (Feb 25, 2011)

"Did you really just kiss Joey on the lips?"


----------



## irontwig (Feb 25, 2011)

"Hallå, jag är er i lärare i multileverlåda."


----------



## Gunnar (Feb 25, 2011)

Erik said:


> 'Where are you from, Sweden right?' ...


 
Hehe, that reminds me of the swedish impression that Ton makes. He says like "öte, flöte, möte", and the funny thing is that the two last words are actually proper swedish. 

flöte = float, bobber
möte = meeting


Also, it's very interesting to meet the finnish guys. Most of them learn a little swedish in school since swedish is a minority language over there. For example Anssi Vanhala came up to me and Tomas when we were scrambling at Helsinki Open and said "blanda hästsoppa varje dag" and we just bursted into laughter.

Literally it means "mix horse soup every day".


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 25, 2011)

propably he was still going through his BLD memo...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 25, 2011)

This isn't really saying anything, but Bobby and I were doing Team BLD at River Hill. When I put on my blindfold, nobody was around, because they were off cubing. The time was only in the 30's I believe. After I took off my blindfold, there was a mass amount noobish cubers standing around our table. They were staring at me in an awkward manner. Kind of like, "wtf, how did you guys do that"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 25, 2011)

*shake hands with everyone at the competition*


----------



## whauk (Feb 25, 2011)

so this is a "cuber say the darndest things" thread?

at a competition we did teambld and were not able to do sub1 for ~5 solves.
then it was PLL skip at 50 and i was like: "PLL skip!!! stop the timer!"
and he was like: "no youre kidding. that cant be true."
after a little discussion he finally believed me but... not sub1.


----------



## theace (Feb 25, 2011)

Your eeeddgggge paairrring is veeerrry faaast...

In that typical Russel petersish Indian accent. Check out my 4x4 solve vid from rcmo. You'll hear it there. It's hilarious!


----------



## izovire (Feb 25, 2011)

5 things:

1. At Hong Kong open 2009: "Are you Erik?" (because I was the only white guy there)

2. At Taiwan Winter Open 2010 "Why are you here? Can you solve rubik's cube?" (I was the first white guy to compete in Taiwan)

3. At Oklahoma open the kid judging my 5x5 solves was laughing for no reason. (Are my colors 'that' bright?)

4. At Utah Summer 2010: "I thought you were Chinese!?!?" (just because I lived in Hong Kong)

5. At MOA a majority of the competitors called me "izovire" because they didn't know my name... at least my score cards didn't say izovire.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 25, 2011)

izovire said:


> 5. At MOA a majority of the competitors called me "izovire" because they didn't know my name... at least my score cards didn't say izovire.


 
I called you Bradley because I wasn't sure if you were Isovire. : -p


----------



## shelley (Feb 26, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> "Are you Emily?"


 
For me it's "Are you Brittany/Stephanie/Ambie?" I guess all the female cubers are the same.

I also get "Do you remember me? You judged me at so-and-so competition." I've judged hundreds of solves. Sure, I remember you. I said "Eight seconds" to you, right?


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 26, 2011)

Head kicking competition readysetgo!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 26, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> This isn't really saying anything, but Bobby and I were doing Team BLD at River Hill. When I put on my blindfold, nobody was around, because they were off cubing. The time was only in the 30's I believe. After I took off my blindfold, there was a mass amount noobish cubers standing around our table. They were staring at me in an awkward manner. Kind of like, "wtf, how did you guys do that"


 
Ah yes I remember that. I was one of hte nubs who came over.

"Did you bring the orangina?"

I don't get weird people talking to me in competitions


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 26, 2011)

*taps John Brechon in the shoulder*
"Hey nice---"
[john, keeping a straight face]
"That hurt ..... a lot ........ right here "
*points at his heart and turns around "


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 26, 2011)

"And you say _*I*_ get crazy with the Jig-A-Loo...." ~Ryan Jew


----------



## Weston (Feb 26, 2011)

At my last competition someone standing next to me pointed at someone else and said " I'm pretty sure that's thewestonian."


----------



## theace (Feb 26, 2011)

Random people ask me for cyclo over and over and over and over again. Even after I made it clear that I don't have a can.


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 26, 2011)

Weston said:


> At my last competition someone standing next to me pointed at someone else and said " I'm pretty sure that's thewestonian."


 
lmao


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 26, 2011)

Weston said:


> At my last competition someone standing next to me pointed at someone else and said " I'm pretty sure that's thewestonian."


 
Didn't you say something to me at Berkeley Summer after my DNF? I forgot what it was.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 26, 2011)

Are u dan cohens brother?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Are u dan cohens brother?



Yes.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 26, 2011)

"When are you going to break the 2x2 WR?"
"I won't."
*laughs hysterically*
"I wasn't joking.."
"Oh, cool... Didn't think you were planning on it."
-.-

"You're faster than Rowe, right?!"
"Uh, no."
"Oh.. Then why are you here?"
-.-


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 26, 2011)

"Have you made a malt liquor video yet?"


----------



## Meep (Feb 26, 2011)

"MEEP!"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> "Have you made a malt liquor video yet?"


 
Was it me who said that to you? Can't quite remember....


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Was it me who said that to you? Can't quite remember....


Maybe, a few people have said that to me.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 27, 2011)

Dude have you seen that one cubers videos, he's really fast. It's like Nakasumthin + numbers (nakaji1084). He's really fast.

You mean Yu Nakajima 

Who? (or What? I can't remember)

You've never heard of Yu Nakajima? 

*silence*

-Jacob Chenitz


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 27, 2011)

"Gee, let's mention David Woner as if he wasn't sitting right there!" or something like that.

Oh wait... I said that.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 21, 2011)

"oh my god I just wanna have sex with something!"

Bobby d'Angelo after getting an official 13.79 average.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 21, 2011)

Ben Charais: I just told these girls to hold the cube like a sandwich, and they totally got it...

Me: So...How do I scramble a sandwich? and what if it was a square-1?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 21, 2011)

Weston: *talks a little slow* Firefoxfreeze...
Me: Yeah, that's my Youtube name.
Weston: Phoenix Death.
Me: That would be me on Speedsolving.

The way it happened could have been in reverse to my name, as in he probably referred to me as Phoenix Death first.
Wasn't really awkward, but I found it quite amusing.

"You're FirefoxFreeze!'
I kind of find it pleasing when this happens, just because someone knows me on Youtube. 

"Oh hey, you're Phoenix Death from Speedsolving, rite?
"Haha, yeah. I know, I'm a postwhore..."


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 21, 2011)

"I throw my sandwich in the air sometimes, saying ayyyooo, pass the mayo........
-Calvin Le


----------



## aronpm (Mar 21, 2011)

"hello" or "hi" or "hey"

why would you even say such a thing? :/


----------



## EricReese (Mar 21, 2011)

i throw my skittles in the air sometimes, saying ayoo..taste the rainbow..

are you the fast or slow reese?

-.-


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> "hello" or "hi" or "hey"
> 
> why would you even say such a thing? :/


It's pretty weird when people are talking at competitions, I mean wtf. Luckily you had your phone with irc at the ready.
~saved~


----------



## hic0057 (Mar 21, 2011)

aronpm said:


> "hello" or "hi" or "hey"
> 
> why would you even say such a thing? :/


 
My bad.

I'm from the country


----------



## Shack (Mar 21, 2011)

I heard they call you "the kameloso?"


----------



## Owen (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you _that_ Owen?


----------



## 24653483361 (Mar 22, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Weston: *talks a little slow* Firefoxfreeze...
> Me: Yeah, that's my Youtube name.
> Weston: Phoenix Death.
> Me: That would be me on Speedsolving.
> ...


 
When you judged me i ask gonna tell you that i liked your channel, but i thought that would be awkward.


----------



## ianography (Mar 22, 2011)

Just a few days ago at the Newark Head to Head

Andy Smith and somebody else (sorry that I don't know you): Hey Ian, do you have any puzzles for sale?

Completely caught me off guard that people knew my name. Then I remembered pentacubers...


----------



## cubemaster13 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nick Sia- Are you Joel Levy?
Joel Levy- Yes...
Nick- You wanted a skewb right?
Joel- Ya!! Do you have one!?!?!?
Nick- No


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 22, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> "I throw my sandwich in the air sometimes, saying ayyyooo, pass the mayo........
> -Calvin Le


 ...HUH?! Aren't you in Arizona? And when did I say that?? And if I did, I usually say "I wanted mayoo"


24653483361 said:


> When you judged me i ask gonna tell you that i liked your channel, but i thought that would be awkward.


 Bro/Sis, I WELCOME compliments like that. They make my day!


----------



## Julian (Mar 22, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> "I throw my sandwich in the air sometimes, saying ayyyooo, pass the mayo........
> -Calvin Le


----------



## 24653483361 (Mar 22, 2011)

okay next time  Phoenix


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 22, 2011)

You must be a small kitten, right?


----------



## JyH (Mar 22, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> "I throw my sandwich in the air sometimes, saying ayyyooo, pass the mayo........
> -Calvin Le


 
I throw your kids into my van sometimes, singing ayyyoooo, I'm a pedo.........


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 22, 2011)

JyH said:


> I throw your kids into my van sometimes, singing ayyyoooo, I'm a pedo.........


 
Lololol


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 22, 2011)

JyH said:


> I throw your kids into my van sometimes, singing ayyyoooo, I'm a pedo.........


 
I throw my telescope in the air sometimes, singing ayyoooo, I'm Galileo!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 22, 2011)

I throw my homework in the air sometimes, singing ayoo, I'll take a zerooo.


----------



## Olji (Mar 22, 2011)

new meme happening? xD

*tries to come up with something* >.<


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 22, 2011)

I throw my skittles in the air sometime..saying ayoo..taste the rainbow...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 22, 2011)

I throw my blindfold in the air sometimes, saying aayooo, forgot my memo


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 22, 2011)

"What method was that?"
"Roux."
"Don't you mean Rewks?"
"..."


The only weird things I can think that people said at comps have been said by me.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 22, 2011)

I throw my Facebook in the air sometimes, saying aayooo, where'd my life go?

edit: maybe "I throw my V-Cube in the air sometimes" would be better.


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 22, 2011)

Edward at Full Sail Open - "All those puzzles are demonic!" *points to all of my puzzles except 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and megaminx*
me - "Shouldn't you include the megaminx in there too? It does have pentagrams all over it."
Edward - "No, I can solve that now." 
lol This was like 15 minutes after I showed him how to do the layer.


And he always said that good solves he did were delicious. haha pretty awesome. 

Oh, and Justin was pretty hilarious too. He kept saying he was going to eat some roo or something like that because he was the only roux solver there.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 22, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> "What method was that?"
> "Roux."
> "Don't you mean Rewks?"
> "..."


 
That frustrates me to no end.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 22, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> new meme happening? xD
> 
> *tries to come up with something* >.<


 
I throw my waffles in the air sometimes, saying ayyyooo, leggo my eggo!

I throw my masterball at mew sometimes, saying ayyooo, got it from Silph Co.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 22, 2011)

" If I was that slow I wouldn't compete"


----------



## Forte (Mar 22, 2011)

Best thing:
"Do you want do you a cube tower?"
"NO"

<3 Meep


----------



## Tortin (Mar 22, 2011)

Forte said:


> Best thing:
> "Do you want do you a cube tower?"
> "NO"
> 
> <3 Meep


 
win.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 22, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> That frustrates me to no end.


 
Suprisingly, the one and only time a judge commented on the method I use they pronounced it correctly. :O


----------



## JackJ (Mar 23, 2011)

I believe that was me. I know my method names.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I believe that was me. I know my method names.


 
It looks like you only judged 1 of my solves, so yea, it probably was you.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 23, 2011)

why are you drinking an orange vagina?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 23, 2011)

...and you responded how?


----------



## JyH (Mar 23, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> "What method was that?"
> "Roux."
> "Don't you mean Rewks?"
> "..."
> ...


Yeah, um... I've seen worse. Some kid posted a contest where you had to do some kind of cubing poem. WELL, one person decided to do a Haiku, but I read it and one of the 5 syllable lines was 4 syllables. I told him, and they responded to me, saying "It's pronounced Ro-ux"...

-.-


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yeah, um... I've seen worse. Some kid posted a contest where you had to do some kind of cubing poem. WELL, one person decided to do a Haiku, but I read it and one of the 5 lines was 4 syllables. I told them, and they responded to me, saying "It's pronounced Ro-ux"...
> 
> -.-


 
...technically it should have been 5 moras, not syllables. And there are only 3 lines (phrases) in a Haiku, not 5.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 23, 2011)

> ...HUH?! Aren't you in Arizona?



Yes. You're point?

I throw my magic in the air sometimes, saying ayyyyyyooooo, my string broke.


----------



## JyH (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry, I meant 5 syllable lines XD


----------



## TMOY (Mar 23, 2011)

At EC 2008, one of the judges came to the competition area, asking for "Guilessroxe". It took us a little while to figure out that he was in fact looking for Gilles Roux.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 23, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Yes. You're point?


 
Yes. You are point.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 24, 2011)

How did my phone mess up that? I want to throw it in the air sometimes.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 24, 2011)

I asked Lucas what method he used.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 3, 2011)

Even in such a cuber saturated atmosphere such as a competition, I still get weird looks when I tell people about 4bld and 3bld and the number of algs I know.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 11, 2011)

Not directed at me, but "You look like MeMyselfAndPi!" .
I just bumped this thread. Today, I have made a difference in the world yet again!


----------



## ianography (Apr 16, 2011)

I throw my notes up in the air sometimes, singing ayoo, I play piano!


----------

